# Ice fishing help



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I live near toledo on a 14 acre private lake I'm the only one who ivmce fishes it and I'm fairly new to ice fishing was just curious if anyone would be willing to come fish with me and give me some pointers I usually do decent but wouldn't mind some help figuring some things out


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, you are going to get a thousand volunteers. Hope you get someone with really good ice fishing knowledge and experience, there seem to be several on here.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wish I was out that way!


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

That's what I'm hoping for papaw


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Man I wish I was closer to toledo


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

No takers on fishing tommorow


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm shocked, I truly thought you were going to be inundated with pm's from guys that wanted an opportunity to both share their knowledge and fish that pond with you. Guys must have tunnel vision for Erie right now.


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

47dipseydivers said:


> No takers on fishing tommorow



I sent you a PM, I am in BG


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

1 I'll send ya a text in a bit


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for coming out today 1bigicehole had fun and we caught a couple fish


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

47dipseydivers said:


> Thanks for coming out today 1bigicehole had fun and we caught a couple fish


You bet.

It was fun once we figured out there holding pattern. Nothing big, but we caught 4 species.


----------

